# Weekly Competition 2016-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R' F U2
*2. *R F2 U F' U2 F' U' R
*3. *U2 F' U R' U2 F2 R U F'
*4. *F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F' R F U'
*5. *F' U2 R2 U' R U' F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 L' U' D2 L' B R D' L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 D
*2. *B2 D B2 U L2 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 R' B' U2 F' L F' R' U R D
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R D' L2 B L2 U2 R F
*4. *F L2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' D U' R' U' L' R2 D' U2 B'
*5. *R D2 R U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U' L' D' L' U F D U2 R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 R D' L2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw Fw F' U L' F' U2 L2 B U' L2 F D' Uw2 F2 U2 Fw L2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' F' R2 F2 L D2 Uw2 R' F'
*2. *B' R Fw D2 Uw Rw D Rw F2 U' R U' B Rw' Uw B Rw D2 B' U2 B D2 U' F2 D' Fw2 Rw2 F L' B' Fw Rw2 R B Fw L2 B2 Rw' Fw U2
*3. *Fw2 L2 R' U L' F D' Uw U Fw' Uw L' F U2 L' U' Fw2 F2 D' L' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw F2 L2 D Uw R B D2 U2 F D U2 L R'
*4. *Uw' B D' U B2 F2 R U2 Rw2 R D' Fw F2 D2 Uw2 U F' L2 Rw' D' L' B F' U2 L' B' F L2 R' B Rw' D' U2 B' U2 B' Fw Rw' R2 D
*5. *Fw L U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F Rw2 R Uw2 B' Fw2 F' U2 F R2 D' F' D' Uw2 U' L2 Fw' U2 B D' Fw F' U2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F D2 R' D' L2 Uw2 Rw U

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Lw R F Lw' Fw D2 L Dw Fw D2 U' R2 Dw2 Fw2 F' L Lw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 R' B2 Dw2 F2 Rw2 B' Fw' Dw Uw R2 B' Bw F2 U' Lw2 D U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' U F2 D' Bw2 L2 D2 U B' Rw' Bw2 U Rw' B Dw' L Dw2 B2
*2. *Fw2 F D2 Lw R' B' Uw B2 Fw' Dw2 F2 D' Dw' Bw L2 Bw R' U' L' Fw' Lw R' F' Rw2 Bw Dw2 Rw R B Rw' B Bw D2 Rw B' Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw U' Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Lw' D B R2 B' L2 D' Uw U' L Bw2 F' Uw Fw2 Rw' B
*3. *D2 Rw' B' Bw' D' Dw' Uw2 U' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 R' B2 Bw F' Dw2 Bw' D Dw Bw F' D2 Dw Fw R Fw2 D2 Lw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Bw' Rw D2 Dw' Lw Bw U' Bw Fw2 L' R Bw' L' Lw' D2 L Lw' Fw' Dw Uw2 U' Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw Uw2
*4. *B2 F Uw' B' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw U' L2 R Bw' Dw2 F2 L' Lw Bw U B D2 B' Fw2 Lw2 Fw Rw' B Rw' Dw Lw R' D Dw' U' Fw Rw U' L2 Rw2 F Dw Fw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 Uw' F' U' L2 Lw R2 D L2 Lw2 R' Dw Lw' B F' L'
*5. *Lw2 Rw2 B F2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F2 L R Bw2 F' Uw' F' U' Fw' L' B' R2 D2 U' Rw U' Bw Lw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 L' Uw Rw2 B' U' R2 Bw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 R' Bw' D' Uw' Bw F' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 L' D' U2 Fw2 D' Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 2R 3U' 2F' 2R B' 2L 2B' 2D 3U 2B' D2 U 3R 2U2 2L D2 3F D' B 2D 2L 3U' 2L 3R R' 2F' L F 3U2 3F' 2F 3R2 2R R 3U B 2B2 2F L 3F F' 2D' 3R2 2R' B' L2 2R2 2D 2B2 2R R' D 2B2 3F2 3U' 3R2 R 2F' 2L' 2U2 L2 3R 2B L R2 3U 3F' 3U F
*2. *3R2 3U2 2B 2F2 2L2 B' 3F 2F L' 3R2 2R2 D2 2D2 U 2B' 3U2 B' 3F2 3R2 3F' L' 2L' 2R D2 2B 3R' 2R2 D 2B 2R' 2D2 F 2L' R2 2B2 D2 2D 2L2 3R2 D' 2U' L' 2B' L' 3R2 U 3F2 3R2 2U 2L' 2R2 2D U2 R' F 3R2 D' B2 3R F' 3R' 3U2 L2 2L' 2R2 U 2L' 2D2 R 3F2
*3. *2R2 B 2B D2 2F D2 2R' D2 2D U' L2 3F' L' 2U U' 2L2 2F' 3R2 2R 2B2 U2 2R' D2 3R 2B D 3U 2R2 U' 2B 2U 3F' D' 2D U2 2L' 2R' 2B 2L2 U 2L2 2F2 3R' B2 3F' 2U 3F F2 2U' 2B2 3U' U 2B2 3R' 2D2 3U2 2L U' 2B' U2 2B' 3F2 F L 2R B 3R' 3F R 2F
*4. *2B 2D' U2 3R 2R' B F U L' 3R2 D 3U2 2U' 3F2 2F' L 2L2 3R' 2B' L2 2F 2U 3R2 2F L2 2R' D 2R D' 3R2 F2 U' L 2R' 2D 2U2 2B2 2F F2 D' R' 2F2 2R' 2U2 B' 3U2 2U 3F2 D U B 2B2 3U' 2L' 2R' 2U' R' 2D 2B2 F' D2 2B 2R 2D2 2L' R D2 U' 3F2 2R'
*5. *U' B' D' L2 3F R F2 3R' 2D L2 3R2 D 2B 2R2 3U L2 2L2 D2 2D 3U' 2B U2 2L' D2 2U2 2B' 3F2 D' 2L2 F2 3U B' D' B' R' B 2B' F' 2R' R 2B2 F 2D' 3U U' R2 B 3F2 F2 2D R2 B 3F F' L 2L R2 U' 2B2 3F 2U R 2D 3U 2U2 2L 2B 2F2 D2 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' L B2 3D2 2B2 D2 B' D2 3F2 U 2F' 3L2 3F' 2R B 2B2 3B 2R2 U 2B' U 2R D2 3R' 3U' B2 3B2 3F' F L 3D R2 3U2 B L 2R' 3F 2F U B 3B2 2L2 2B' 2R 3D' 3F2 F2 3D L' U' 3B R2 3D2 2L2 2D 3D2 U2 3B2 F2 2D' 2B' U 2F2 U2 F 3L2 3F 3L' 3B 3R2 2B 3F 3D' 3R U 2B' 3B2 D' 2R' 3F 3D' 3U B2 2F 2U 2F2 3R2 R2 B 3L' 2D' 3F2 3U' 2R2 3B2 F2 R2 3D U' 2F'
*2. *L' 3R' R 2U' 3B' 3F2 2R R D 2D2 U2 3L2 3D' 3F' 3R2 B2 2F2 3D L 3U2 3B' 2U2 3B2 2D2 2R2 2B 2L' B 3B2 3F2 2F' F' 2L2 3D' F' D2 2D' 2U2 L2 D' 2D' 2R' U B 3B F' 3U2 B 2L2 3U2 2L' 3B' 2F' F2 2U2 3L B2 3F2 2R R B2 D2 B2 R' 3F' F2 3R2 B2 2B' 2L' B2 2U' 3F2 2U U2 3R' 3U' 2F U 3L' 3R 3F' 3L' B2 3U F2 3U' U2 F 2R2 3D2 3F' 3D' 2B2 3B2 3L R' 2B' 3L' 2U2
*3. *3L2 R D' 3D2 2L' D' 3F D2 2D 3D2 F2 R2 3F' F' D' 3U2 2U' U2 B2 2D' 3F 2D 3L' R' 3F L' 2D 2U2 3R2 2R B U 3F' L 3L2 R B2 F D2 3D2 U 3B 2F' U 3R 2F' D' 2L' 2B 3F2 D 2U2 2L' 2U2 2F2 2L' 2R2 3B2 3L 2D 3U' 2U' L' R' U2 3L D' L2 2D2 3L 3B' 2D U' 3B D 3D' L' R' D 2B F2 D' F D2 2D2 L 2D 2L' 3B' 2D B 2U 2L 3L 2D2 B F L 3F 2L'
*4. *3L D2 2L' 2R' 3D 3U2 3L' 3B2 R' 3U' 3L' 3U' 3L' 3R' 3D L2 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D 2U' L2 3R' 3F U2 3B' U' 3L 3D L' 3U' 3L 3U' 2L 3L' B 3B2 F2 2D' 3B 3F 3D' L2 3U' 3B' 2D2 3B' 2D2 3U 2U 2F 3R 2D2 R2 2B2 3B' F' 2D2 U2 3L 2F2 D2 U2 2R 3D' 2U B2 3F' 2R' R' 2B L 3D B' 3L D2 U B 3F' F2 2U2 3R2 2B' R2 D 2F 2L2 B2 R' B' F 3U' 3B' 3R' 2R' 2B' 3U 3F 3D U'
*5. *3L 3U 3R D2 3D2 3R' R2 2F 3D' 2U' 2L 2B2 2F 3L2 3U 3R2 2U' U' R2 B 2B 3L 3B F 2R' F2 2L2 R' F' 2D 3U U B' D' 2U2 L 2F2 3R' 3U 3F' 3U 2F2 F D2 3D' F2 3L2 3B' 3R' 2R' 3U' 2B F L2 D 3D 2F2 2R' D 2L' 2R' U2 L2 B2 2L 3D 3U 2B2 F2 L 3R' R2 3B2 2D2 3D B F2 2R' 3D' 2R 3D L' 3B2 3F2 L' 2R 2D' 3L2 U' 3L' 3D2 U 2F' L' 3R' 3U2 3F' 3L R' 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F' R
*2. *U R' U2 R F R' U R' F' U
*3. *R F U R' F2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' U L' B U2 F R D' F2 L' U'
*2. *R2 B' R' B' R2 D' B U B2 L' U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2
*3. *R2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L B D L2 D2 L U L2 R U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U B2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 R2 B' Rw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw F' Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 R Uw' Fw L U' Fw' L' R D' L' Rw D2 U' Fw' Uw' U Rw
*2. *Rw Fw L2 Rw' D2 U2 B' Uw' L' D F2 R B Uw L2 Fw2 D' L F2 Uw' F2 U' B2 Rw2 U Fw F D Uw' U' B L' F L' F2 Rw D2 Rw R F
*3. *Rw R' Uw2 L' D2 Uw B L Rw R Fw R' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' Fw Rw Fw D2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' F' Uw' B2 F' D2 L Rw' R2 U2 L2 D' L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' L' Dw2 Bw L' Uw L' Fw Lw2 Rw R2 B2 F D' Dw' U' R2 D U' Lw Fw Lw' F2 D Dw U Fw' U' B2 Lw2 Fw F' U' B2 Lw2 B Fw' F' Lw B' D U Lw2 B2 F Uw2 Lw' Rw' R F D Rw2 B Bw D B' F2 Lw2 R' Fw2
*2. *Uw2 U' F L2 Uw' U' Fw' R2 Uw' B2 Bw D' Rw2 D Uw2 U' Lw R2 U L2 Lw2 Rw2 U Bw F L' Lw F2 Uw2 U' B U Rw2 R' Bw' Uw U' Rw Bw2 Rw' Bw' Rw' R' Fw F U Rw R D' R D2 B' F D Bw' Fw2 F2 L Lw' Fw2
*3. *R D Lw' R' Bw' D' Dw2 U L2 Uw2 L' D Bw F Uw Fw Uw U L Bw2 L F R F' D Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw U L' U' Bw Dw Fw' Uw U' F2 Lw' Fw L' D' L Lw2 R' Bw2 Rw R D Fw2 D Bw L Lw Rw2 D Dw' U Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 2B' F2 2R2 B 3F2 L 2D' F' 2R' D 2L' 3R' 2F' 2L' 3F' 2F' 2U B2 2F' L2 2D R' 3F2 D 2L 2B' L2 2L2 F 2D F2 L R2 3F' D 2B 2L' D B2 3F' F 2U' 2L 2R R2 D2 B 3F2 2U 2B' 2U' 3F 2F F 3U L 2F2 2U 3F' D' 2B L2 2R' R2 2D U2 2L' 3U' 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 U2 B U2 2R' 2D' 3D2 3F L' 3U2 3R2 R2 D' 3D' 3U 3B' 2U U R' 2B2 F D U F R2 2B D2 3L' 3B2 3F' R2 B' D 3D' 3U' 2U' R' 2B' 3F' 3U' 2F 3U2 F 3R2 3U2 2U2 L' F' L' 2L 2R' U 3F' 3D2 R 2U 3F2 U' 2R' F 3U B R2 2F L 3R' 2B 3B L 3L2 2R' 3F' 3L 3U2 L 3L 3U 2F' 3R 2R' B2 3R2 R' 3D' F 2D 3U' F D 3R' D' R 2D 2F' F2 D 3R2 2B 3R2 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' R2 U' D' R' B' U2 R' D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2
*2. *U L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D R' B L D2 L F2 L F L R2
*3. *L' D' F U R' B D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2
*4. *L D' R2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B' R2 F2 R' B2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2
*5. *L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 B' L R2 D F' D2 U2 L2 F' D U2
*6. *B' D2 B2 R B2 U' B' U' L' D2 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F L2
*7. *F2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' B' L' B F' R' U R B' R2 B
*8. *R2 U2 D' B2 U' L' F' U L B D2 F2 D2 L B2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R'
*9. *B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F' D2 U2 F' R D L' R U'
*10. *U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D L' F R B' D' B U' B' L' U
*11. *D R U' R U L2 B' D R' B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U'
*12. *B L2 U' L' B U' R' L' B' R2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U F2
*13. *D' L' B2 R U R F B U2 R' D2 F U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F2
*14. *R2 U B2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' F2 R2 B' R F' R2 D2 L2
*15. *L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U B D L F D' U R D2 U' F'
*16. *B' D2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R D' R2 D2 U' L2 R' U B D2
*17. *F B R F U' L2 B R U' R' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2
*18. *B' L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' B F' U' R' U2 L2 D' L'
*19. *L2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F L' B2 L' U F U2 L2 R U2
*20. *R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 F D' L' U B2 L' B2
*21. *F2 D' U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F' L2 D' R' F2 D2 R' D' F2
*22. *R F B D R' U' R2 U' L U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U
*23. *B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 B U' F' R' D' R2 U2 L2 B
*24. *F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 F' R' F' D' U' B R2 B2 R2 D' L
*25. *U' L U' B2 R L B' D' R2 L D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R'
*26. *R2 D R2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L D L U2 B2 F' L2 D' F R'
*27. *F D' F' U' D2 R2 F B' R B R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 F
*28. *U2 B R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F' R B' L R' D R' B2 F' L2 U
*29. *L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 R B R D' B F2 R D L D
*30. *B2 L' U' F2 R2 B' R' L' D' F U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U
*31. *U R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 R' D B' D' U L2 B' L F U' B2
*32. *U2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F' U' R' D B L' D' L F2 D2 R2
*33. *D L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B' U B' U' L' F D B' L2 R
*34. *R2 U2 R2 B F2 U2 F U2 L2 B' F' D L' B D2 R2 U' B L' U'
*35. *L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 L R B2 R2 B' U' B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 U'
*36. *U L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F' L2 B U2 F L F2 L2 U R'
*37. *B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U' F R F' L D2 L D' B F2
*38. *U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 L R B2 U L U2 R U2
*39. *D F U D' F' R2 B' R' D2 L F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 U2
*40. *U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D B U2 L2 U2 L2 R U' L' R2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 R F R' F' D' R2 B F2 D2
*2. *B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B D2 U2 R2 D' R B2 L' B F'
*3. *B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 B' D' F' U' R D2 R2 U' B' D2
*4. *D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F' L F' U2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2
*5. *D' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R' D' U2 F' D L' B2 D2 B F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U F2 L' D' R F' R' F R' B' F' R
*2. *D2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D U R' F L F2 D2
*3. *D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L F' U' B' U' L2 R' D' R' U2
*4. *D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 L' U2 B2 U B F D L' F D2 L F D2
*5. *R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 D L U' F2 L2 B2 L B' L D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' D L2 D2 B R2 D' L' D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U R2
*2. *U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F L' U' L B2 R D' R2 D B'
*3. *L F2 U' L2 B' L' F U' L' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2
*4. *L' F2 U' R U' L' B R2 U' D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F U2 F'
*5. *B U2 L U2 R' F R L' U D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F' R' F' D2 L B L' U L' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F R2 U' F R' U'
*3. *R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F D' F' R D F' U L D F' U
*4. *Uw2 U2 Fw2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' Rw' Uw U Rw' F U L Rw F L' Fw2 U Fw' Uw U' B' Fw' F2 U Fw D2 L2 R B' D2 L R Uw' Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R2 F R' F' R F'
*3. *R D2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D' R U' B' F2 L' F D' R'
*4. *L R D2 U Fw' U' B' L2 R D B Fw U F2 L Rw2 R' Uw' R2 B' R B Rw D' R2 F' Rw' F Rw' R B2 L' Rw' B F R Uw R' Uw2 R'
*5. *Dw U2 B2 U2 L Rw R Fw' F Dw2 B' Lw2 R' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw' Fw2 D' Dw' Lw' B Bw2 F2 Lw B2 L R' D B' Uw' R2 B' Dw R2 D2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw' B2 F' D' Fw D Dw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw B Bw' F' Uw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' U' B' L' U R r' b u
*2. *B R' U L' U R' U B l r' u'
*3. *U' B U' B' L' B' U' R l' r' b' u
*4. *U L B' U' R' B U' B' U' l' r' b' u
*5. *U' L B L' R B' L B R l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 1)
*4. *(-2, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, -1) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' R' L D' U' R U' D' U'
*2. *R D U' D U R' D U' D' U'
*3. *U L U D' L U' D' U' L' D' U'
*4. *L R' U L' R' D R' L' U' D' U'
*5. *D' L' R U' L U L' U' D' U'


----------



## Selkie (Mar 30, 2016)

*4x4x4:* 1:00.74, 1:07.79, 1:02.08, 1:07.83, 1:18.85 = *1:05.90*
*5x5x5:* 2:12.72, 2:10.44, 2:12.43, (2:09.00), (2:47.40) = *2:11.86* // First 5 solves on new stickerless MoYu BoChuang
*6x6x6:* 4:39.92, 5:02.51, 4:54.92, 5:06.82, 4:48.01 = *4:55.15*
*Megaminx:* 4:09.08, (3:24.97), 3:55.40, 3:53.96, (4:10.45) = *3:59.48*


//Video of 5x5 average


Spoiler


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 31, 2016)

2x2x2: (6.13), (12.27), 9.36, 9.66, 6.83 = 8.62
Terrible.
3x3x3: 24.26, (23.18), (37.84), 25.85, 28.57 = 26.23
I did the wrong OLL on every one of the last three solves. Yikes.
4x4x4: (2:03.23), 2:05.38, (3:25.69), 2:12.67, 2:11.56 = 2:09.87
On the third solve I completely screwed up a LL alg and had to basically start the solve over. 
2-4 Relay: 2:39.46


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 31, 2016)

clock: (10.80), 12.17, (12.70), 11.34, 12.24 = 11.92 really good
pyraminx: 7.64, 6.60, 5.74, 6.24, 4.68 = 6.20 bad
skewb: 10.20, 6.44, 8.22, 7.39, 9.78 = 8.47 pretty good
2x2: 4.48, 4.07, 4.72, 3.63, 3.82 = 4.13 good
megaminx: 1:46, 1:58.73, 2:08.31, 2:05.28, 1:58.32 = 2:00.78 ... cant sub 2... cutoff usually 2min. fml.
sq1: 33.90, 34.31, 26.32, 29.10, 22.03 = 29.78 (amazing)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2016)

2x2: 4.19, (3.50), 4.30, (5.20), 4.64= 4.38//pathetic
3x3: 15.39, (12.39), (15.79), 14.46, 13.88=14.58//I'm stupid
OH: 32.76, (30.59), 31.08, 32.02, (34.62)=31.96//Decent


----------



## mafergut (Mar 31, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.00, (5.76), 4.88, 4.69, (3.73) = *4.86* // Nice!!! Double diag swap PBL in the last 2 scrambles 
*3x3x3:* 17.83, 18.98, (19.68), 18.66, (16.54) = *18.50*
*4x4x4:* 1:45.36, 1:36.09, (1:33.90), 2:01.08, (2:04.84) = *1:47.51*
*5x5x5:* 4:59.00, 4:44.35, (4:21.71), 4:44.74, (5:01.41) = *4:49.37*
*2BLD:* DNF, 1:20.06, DNF = *1:20.06* // 1st solve was success but I stopped timer after memo thinking I had 2-step timer
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 10:18.34 = *10:18.34* // Bad, wanted to play safe after 2 DNFs
*3x3x3 OH:* (37.29), 39.26, 45.01, 42.81, (49.39) = *42.36*
*3x3x3 MTS:* (2:25.00), 2:16.08, 2:07.98, 2:03.02, (1:53.81) = *2:09.03* // Meh
*3x3x3 FMC: DNF* // Solution below ***
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:31.13* // So bad 
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 8:00.29* // So terribly bad 
*MegaMinx:* (4:35.40), 3:28.04, (3:13.74), 3:34.33, 3:48.98 = *3:37.12* // Started rusty, ended tired
*PyraMinx:* 12.91, 14.16, (12.58), 14.46, (22.34) = *13.85* // Messed up the last solve
*Square-1:* (1:52.15), 2:45.62, 3:16.98, 3:38.93, (5:32.33) = *3:13.85*
*Skewb:* 8.83, 9.50, 9.35, (8.36), (12.07) = *9.23* // PB Ao5! Easy 1-4 scrambles

*** FMC Solution:
Had a nice skeleton: F' R' B D' B' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' U' B L F' L' F2 R U R' U' F' U
but could not find the right insertions in time  (and I had no "backup" solution, lesson learned).


----------



## Thecuberrr (Mar 31, 2016)

2x2: 7.05, 10.75, 7.13, (5.79), (12.70) = 8.31 A05
3x3: Didn't do it 
4x4: (1.39.02), 2.11.39, (2.35.06), 2.02.04, 1.57.36 = 2.03.67 A05
Pyraminx: (11.92), (8.63), 10.10, 9.02, 10.49 = 9.87 AO5


----------



## muchacho (Mar 31, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.29, 6.49, (6.81), 4.92, (4.87) = *5.90*
*3x3x3:* (21.30), 21.86, 22.51, (25.60), 25.59 = *23.32*
*Skewb:* 23.53 13.90 (12.65) (25.21) 22.05 = *19.82*
*FMC:* 50

x2 y'
B2 Uw2 B L2 F' U Lw2 L2 F Rw' R2 B2 L U' L' U Rw R2 U2 Rw U R' // F2B
y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
Rw R' U' Rw R' U Rw' R U Rw' R U2 Rw' R U Rw R' U2 Rw R' U2 // Moo


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 31, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 14.75, 13.69, 13.92, (17.28), (9.02) = *14.12*
*3x3x3*: 49.76, 43.01, (58.71), 40.86, (38.90) = *44.54* I could probably come up with a few excuses, but really those are both just sad.
*4x4x4*: 2:21.70, 2:38.15, (2:53.52), (2:18.45), 2:27.19 = *2:29.02* Going the right direction, anyway.
*2-3-4 relay*: 14.66, 43.46, 2:24.21 = *3:22.34*
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 14.48, 1:01.55, 2:37.39, 5:54.84 = *9:48.27*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2016)

222: (5.48), 4.91, 4.94, 4.16, (3.37) = 4.67
333: 14.03, 13.57, (18.62), (12.24), 15.52 = 14.37
444: 55.69, 1:01.11, (54.52), 55.22, (1:02.43) = 57.34
555: (2:35.08), 1:48.56, (1:31.58), 1:48.11, 1:45.30 = 1:47.32 [Lol the first solve]
666: (4:00.73), (3:21.30), 3:54.68, 3:27.10, 3:36.43 = 3:39.40
777: 5:32.68, (5:17.74), (5:44.30), 5:21.47, 5:25.87 = 5:26.67
Megaminx: 2:17.63, 2:20.27, (1:59.33), 2:25.55, (2:49.64) = 2:21.15
Pyraminx: 11.39, 9.99, (14.37), 9.58, (6.51) = 10.32
Skewb: (12.50), 8.70, 12.01, 8.67, (7.50) = 9.80
Square-1: (1:13.88), 55.30, (52.05), 54.09, 1:06.17 = 58.52 [All the solves had parity  ]
OH: 51.25, 51.49, (45.24), (1:48.59), 51.18 = 51.31 [Messed up the 4th solve]
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
2-4: 1:23.49
2-5: 3:22.05
MTS: 3:03.62, (4:06.55), 3:09.94+, 3:06.87, (2:23.36) = 3:06.81
FMC: 39 [PB! sub 40 Finally] 



Spoiler



y' D L R' D L D2 [Cross] 
B' U2 B [F2L1]
R U' R' B U' B' [F2L2]
F' U F2 U F' [F2L3]
U2 R U2 R' [F2L4]
Fw U F' U F U2 Fw2 y U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [OLL Cancelled inte A-perm]


----------



## kbrune (Apr 1, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.87
6.48, 8.34, 9.01, 6.36, 8.80 no sup 10s. Always good

*3x3*: 21.00
19.52, 23.18, 20.31, 18.96, 24.07 Choooke! !

*4x4*: 1:41.38
1:32.03, 2:19.51, 1:44.88, 1:24.91, 1:47.22
Too many mistakes

*5x5*: 3:24.12
3:36.62, 3:27.22, 3:52.99, 3:08.53, 3:08.41
Same as last week. Slow start quick finish. Happy with this one.

*6x6*: 8:44.00
8:53.74, 8:45.70, 9:28.17, 7:37.26, 8:32.66
Big improvement.

*7x7*: 16:56.84
15:43.76, 18:00.82, 20:57.80, 13:56.30, 17:05.95 first 3 were back to back. Lesson learned.

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:23.69

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 6:25.79
mistake central!

*2BLD*: 52.63
DNF, 52.63, DNF

*3BLD*: 4:13.52
4:30.53, DNF, 4:13.52
When I opened my eyes after the 3rd one I expected all my edges to be off. took 3 looks to realize it was solved!
Best blind session I've ever had. Close to my PB

*MultiBLD*: 2/3 (29:17.xx)
Woooo! 3 edges off on one cube. So close. First non DNF submission for multi. 

*MTS*: 3:25.79
2:09.19, 2:47.11, 4:44.26, DNF, 2:46.00

*OH*: DNF
DNF, 57.80, 1:21.77, DNF, 1:03.04
No patience for OH this week lol

*Pyraminx*: 14.28
14.27, 13.48, 15.08, 11.41, 16.08
Progress!

*Megaminx*: 4:56.97
5:19.01, 4:51.18, 4:34.40, 4:47.88, 5:11.84
Not enough practice. Glad it was under 5 min

*Skewb*: 32.06
31.37, 36.23, 39.62, 24.07, 28.57

*FMC*: 42 moves
Inspection X2 Y
R U2 R F' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L X cross
Y' U R' U R U' R' U' R 2nd pair
U L' U' L 3rd
R U R2 4th + setup for oll
Z' X' L' U' L U B Z Y2 OLL
U' R U R' F2 u' F U' F' U F ' u F2 PLL


----------



## posaidon0802 (Apr 1, 2016)

*2x2*: (16.92), 11.04, 8.76, (6.13), 10.23 = *10.01* Using Shengshou 2x2 because Lingpo has not arrived
*3x3*: 18.73, (18.29), (24.88), 20.71, 19.76 = *19.73* Regular ao5 with AoLong v2. Nothing special. Still improving
*Skewb*: 18.67, 15.19, (22.02), 14.98, (12.72) = *16.28* Preparing for comp on April 24. Still bad.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2016)

*2X2x2:* 8.00 (11.50) 8.79 (6.23) 7.81 = *8.20*
*3X3X3:* 21.90 (14.91) 19.44 18.03 (23.30) = *19.79* //All over the place
*4x4x4:* 1:36.89 (1:35.64) 1:42.31 (1:56.69) 1:52.67 *1:43.96*


----------



## PDT (Apr 2, 2016)

2x2: 4.774, 5.124, 5.285, (5.449), (3.885)=5.061
3x3: 14.092, (14.815), 14.203, (12.123), 13.868=14.054
4x4: (59.917), (54.069), 58.467, 59.320, 54.408= 57.398
234 relay: 1:18.215


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 2, 2016)

5x5x5: 1:41.20, 1:30.42, 1:51.86, 1:45.51, 2:10.46 = 1:42.60 
6x6x6: (2:48.70), 2:54.35, 2:50.03, 2:53.75, (3:00.70) = 2:52.71


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 3, 2016)

*2x2x2: 6.09* = 7.86, 7.83, (12.32), (3.66), 4.40
*3x3x3: 22.21* = (16.91), 21.21, 23.28, (25.08), 22.15
*4x4x4: 1:38.19* = 1:40.73, (1:50.78), 1:37.33, (1:27.42), 1:36.51
*5x5x5: 2:57.39* = 3:02.50, (3:33.89), 3:03.52, 2:46.14, (2:43.22)
*6x6x6: 6:43.69* = (6:54.21), 6:50.39, 6:49.26, 6:31.43, (5:49.76) //PB single and AO5!
*7x7x7: 11:15.53* = 10:55.26, 11:46.52, (9:18.70), 11:25.41, (11:25.92)

Not sure if I'll finish all these, but I'll chip away at them over the weekend.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2016)

*3x3:* 15.96, (13.95), 16.32, 16.36, (17.25) = 16.21
*4x4:* 59.10, 58.20, (47.07), 59.72, (1:05.58) = 59.01
*5x5:* (1:57.31), 1:34.15, 1:34.84, (1:31.72), 1:37.47 = 1:35.49
*6x6:* (3:17.22), 3:00.59, 2:58.49, (2:34.67), 3:03.50 = 3:00.86
*7x7:* (4:23.24), 4:34.16, (4:59.43), 4:44.18, 4:24.07 = 4:34.14
*OH:* 33.76, (38.03), (31.10), 35.00, 34.57 = 34.44
*Megaminx:* 2:06.12, 2:09.05, (1:46.70), 2:07.87, (2:16.54) = 2:07.68


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 3, 2016)

2x2: 5.63, 10.09, 6.13, (15.29), (4.48) = 7.28
3x3: (13.71), 17.17, 16.13, 14.94, (18.73) = 16.08
4x4: (1:24.68), 1:18.57, 1:11.62, (1:05.80), 1:07.13 = 1:12.44
5x5: 2:22.45, (2:04.51), (2:40.33), 2:23.25, 2:29.59 = 2:25.10
OH: (23.84), 29.79, 26.85, 32.55, (36.76) = 29.73


----------



## Doudou (Apr 4, 2016)

3x3 ave 12.91
11.49 10.52 14.26 15.11 12.99


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 4, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (6.29), 5.83, (4.76), 5.99, 5.30-> *5.71*
*3x3x3:* 15.73, 16.30, (18.60), 16.74, (14.94)-> *16.26*
*4x4x4:* 1:27.68, (1:49.90), 1:36.88, 1:26.40, (1:07.81)-> *1:30.32*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.19, (2:14.26), 2:37.39, (2:45.50), 2:24.13-> *2:33.90*
*7x7x7:* (9:33.77), 8:31.03, 9:01.64, 9:18.05, (8:29.99)-> *8:56.91*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 49.19, 1:16.18-> *49.19*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:32.51, DNF, 4:25.77-> *4:25.77*
*3x3x3OH:* 32.36, (42.75), 41.56, 38.06, (32.32)-> *37.33*
*234*-> *1:39.23*
*2345*-> *4:38.34*
*megaminx:* 2:38.42, (2:41.05), 2:39.40, (2:19.16), 2:35.02-> *2:37.61*
*sq-1:* (37.04), 43.52, 38.26, 38.22, (1:10.44)-> *40.00*
*skewb:* 8.77, (7.85), (12.15), 8.02, 8.74-> *8.51*

*FMC:* 28 moves
Solution: F2 R' L' U L B2 L' B R' B2 F D B D' F' R D R' D' R' D L' D R D' L D2 B2

premove B2

F2 R' L' U //2x2x2
L B2 L' //2x2x3
B R' B2 * D B D' R D R' //f2l-1
D' R' D2 ** R D //orient edges
B2 //undo premove

insertions:

* F D B D' F' D B' D' (6 moves cancelation)
** D' L' D R D' L D R' (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry , but I just can't seem to get FMC done before the "Statistic Thingy" switches to next week. I hope you can still count it 



DNF = DNF

I butchered the solve and writing it down, in doing so I went over the 1 hour time limit.


----------



## okayama (Apr 5, 2016)

FMC: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F' R' F' D2 L B L' U L' R'
Solution: F2 D L' U L D' L' U' R' U B' R' B' R' D2 B R B D' B' F D2 F' D B D B' D

2x2x2 block: F2 * R' L' U
More square: B' R' B'
Siamese 2x2x2 block: R' D2 B R
F2L minus 1 slot: B D' B' F D2 F'
All but 3 corners: D B D B' D

Insert at *: D L' U L D' L' U' L


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2016)

Results week 13: congrats to Torch, Isaac and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.43 WACWCA
 2.90 cuberkid10
 3.13 G2013
 3.24 Isaac Lai
 3.25 Cale S
 3.56 Jbacboy
 3.64 FastCubeMaster
 3.71 JustinTimeCuber
 3.78 Torch
 3.87 pantu2000
 4.06 TcubesAK
 4.08 YouCubing
 4.12 pyr14
 4.38 asacuber
 4.39 ichcubegern
 4.63 CyanSandwich
 4.67 Ordway Persyn
 4.86 mafergut
 5.00 Iggy
 5.06 PDT
 5.71 Bogdan
 5.90 Now3852
 5.90 muchacho
 5.93 LostGent
 5.96 h2f
 6.19 Kenneth Svendson
 6.24 JoshuaStacker
 6.32 MFCuber
 6.70 earth2dan
 7.27 MattyAB
 7.28 notfeliks
 7.71 azaryabednego
 7.87 kbrune
 8.20 MarcelP
 8.31 Thecuberrr
 8.62 PurpleBanana
 8.99 Jason Green
 10.01 posaidon0802
 13.76 GhostBear53
 14.12 One Wheel
 14.31 MatsBergsten
 17.49 Pragitya
*3x3x3 *(44)

 8.27 Lapinsavant
 9.24 DanpHan
 9.42 Jbacboy
 9.64 Iggy
 10.22 cuberkid10
 11.32 Isaac Lai
 12.19 giorgi
 12.52 pantu2000
 12.91 Doudou
 12.96 Torch
 12.98 ichcubegern
 13.01 FastCubeMaster
 13.35 G2013
 13.52 JustinTimeCuber
 14.05 PDT
 14.37 Ordway Persyn
 14.58 asacuber
 14.64 Now3852
 15.57 Kenneth Svendson
 16.08 notfeliks
 16.09 LostGent
 16.21 Dene
 16.26 Bogdan
 16.67 Tx789
 16.71 CyanSandwich
 16.99 YouCubing
 17.08 azaryabednego
 17.23 TcubesAK
 18.49 mafergut
 19.73 posaidon0802
 19.79 MarcelP
 19.95 h2f
 20.07 shadowslice e
 21.00 kbrune
 22.21 earth2dan
 23.32 muchacho
 23.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
 24.32 Jason Green
 26.23 PurpleBanana
 26.88 JoshuaStacker
 33.72 MattyAB
 35.33 GhostBear53
 38.32 MatsBergsten
 44.54 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(31)

 34.05 Lapinsavant
 40.64 cuberkid10
 44.62 Isaac Lai
 45.36 Jbacboy
 47.13 Iggy
 47.88 G2013
 54.65 Torch
 57.34 Ordway Persyn
 57.39 PDT
 59.01 Dene
 1:00.03 FastCubeMaster
 1:05.90 Selkie
 1:12.38 CyanSandwich
 1:12.44 notfeliks
 1:14.98 Now3852
 1:17.57 YouCubing
 1:23.30 h2f
 1:28.59 TcubesAK
 1:30.32 Bogdan
 1:33.78 azaryabednego
 1:38.19 earth2dan
 1:41.38 kbrune
 1:43.96 MarcelP
 1:47.51 mafergut
 2:03.60 Thecuberrr
 2:09.87 PurpleBanana
 2:10.45 JoshuaStacker
 2:18.98 MattyAB
 2:22.07 MatsBergsten
 2:29.01 One Wheel
 2:47.69 GhostBear53
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:26.60 cuberkid10
 1:34.99 Cale S
 1:35.49 Dene
 1:44.89 Isaac Lai
 1:46.19 Keroma12
 1:47.32 Ordway Persyn
 1:52.27 Jbacboy
 1:52.84 Torch
 2:08.66 YouCubing
 2:11.86 Selkie
 2:23.18 CyanSandwich
 2:25.10 notfeliks
 2:33.90 Bogdan
 2:55.77 TcubesAK
 2:57.39 earth2dan
 3:24.12 kbrune
 3:44.66 h2f
 4:12.68 MatsBergsten
 4:49.36 mafergut
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:52.71 Keroma12
 3:00.86 Dene
 3:24.19 cuberkid10
 3:39.40 Ordway Persyn
 4:45.86 YouCubing
 4:55.15 Selkie
 6:43.69 earth2dan
 8:44.03 kbrune
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:34.14 Dene
 5:26.67 Ordway Persyn
 6:45.71 YouCubing
 8:56.91 Bogdan
11:15.53 earth2dan
16:56.84 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 17.40 Lapinsavant
 18.43 Jbacboy
 19.56 Isaac Lai
 19.91 pantu2000
 20.20 ichcubegern
 20.90 Torch
 22.35 cuberkid10
 24.36 FastCubeMaster
 29.73 notfeliks
 31.95 asacuber
 32.12 YouCubing
 34.00 azaryabednego
 34.44 Dene
 36.57 TcubesAK
 37.33 Bogdan
 42.36 mafergut
 45.20 h2f
 45.44 Now3852
 45.84 G2013
 51.31 Ordway Persyn
 DNF kbrune
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:06.51 Cale S
 1:41.45 Torch
 2:22.54 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 15.96 CyanSandwich
 19.25 Isaac Lai
 21.85 h2f
 29.65 MatsBergsten
 31.31 Torch
 32.81 YouCubing
 49.19 Bogdan
 52.63 kbrune
 1:15.81 FastCubeMaster
 1:18.47 Now3852
 1:20.06 mafergut
 2:19.12 TcubesAK
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 29.82 Iggy
 1:18.80 Torch
 1:50.02 h2f
 1:50.89 MatsBergsten
 1:53.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
 3:58.60 Now3852
 4:13.52 kbrune
 4:25.77 Bogdan
10:18.34 mafergut
 DNF YouCubing
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 2:41.97 Iggy
 2:53.28 Cale S
 7:36.10 MatsBergsten
10:18.45 h2f
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

22/24 (54:26)  kamilprzyb
16/21 (43:28)  Iggy
11/15 (52:33)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/12 (53:33)  MatsBergsten
15/25 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
4/5 (27:22)  h2f
2/3 (29:17)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:13.60 Torch
 2:09.03 mafergut
 2:24.20 YouCubing
 3:06.81 Ordway Persyn
 3:25.79 kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:01.26 cuberkid10
 1:02.36 Isaac Lai
 1:09.98 Jbacboy
 1:18.21 PDT
 1:18.44 Torch
 1:19.01 FastCubeMaster
 1:23.49 Ordway Persyn
 1:32.95 YouCubing
 1:39.23 Bogdan
 1:44.25 TcubesAK
 1:55.86 CyanSandwich
 2:05.85 h2f
 2:14.43 Now3852
 2:23.69 kbrune
 2:31.13 mafergut
 2:39.46 PurpleBanana
 2:55.67 MatsBergsten
 3:22.34 One Wheel
 3:26.66 MattyAB
 3:31.88 GhostBear53
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:30.87 cuberkid10
 3:00.03 Isaac Lai
 3:09.42 Jbacboy
 3:16.18 Torch
 3:22.05 Ordway Persyn
 4:04.62 YouCubing
 4:38.34 Bogdan
 4:46.35 TcubesAK
 4:51.14 h2f
 6:25.79 kbrune
 7:53.57 MatsBergsten
 8:00.29 mafergut
 9:48.27 One Wheel
*Magic*(2)

 1.35 fodorgreta
 3.45 YouCubing
*Skewb*(19)

 3.84 Cale S
 4.06 Isaac Lai
 4.54 Jbacboy
 5.71 ichcubegern
 5.81 TcubesAK
 6.22 pantu2000
 6.81 Torch
 6.99 Iggy
 7.91 cuberkid10
 8.05 YouCubing
 8.46 pyr14
 8.51 Bogdan
 9.23 mafergut
 9.79 Ordway Persyn
 10.77 h2f
 16.28 posaidon0802
 19.83 muchacho
 25.23 MatsBergsten
 32.06 kbrune
*Clock*(3)

 11.92 pyr14
 13.38 YouCubing
 19.58 Torch
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.42 Isaac Lai
 5.10 cuberkid10
 5.27 Iggy
 5.70 YouCubing
 5.98 Torch
 6.18 FastCubeMaster
 6.19 pyr14
 7.08 Cale S
 7.68 Tx789
 7.71 TcubesAK
 8.09 pantu2000
 8.37 ichcubegern
 8.68 JoshuaStacker
 9.87 Thecuberrr
 10.32 Ordway Persyn
 12.93 CyanSandwich
 13.84 mafergut
 14.28 kbrune
 17.10 Now3852
 50.89 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:10.18 Isaac Lai
 1:17.26 Iggy
 1:56.27 YouCubing
 1:58.06 Torch
 2:00.78 pyr14
 2:07.68 Dene
 2:21.15 Ordway Persyn
 2:37.61 Bogdan
 3:37.12 mafergut
 3:43.24 TcubesAK
 3:59.48 Selkie
 4:56.97 kbrune
*Square-1*(12)

 12.38 Raptor56
 18.17 Iggy
 19.13 cuberkid10
 19.97 Cale S
 20.36 YouCubing
 20.97 ichcubegern
 29.77 pyr14
 30.34 CyanSandwich
 36.00 Torch
 40.00 Bogdan
 58.52 Ordway Persyn
 3:13.84 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

28 okayama
28 Bogdan
30 Torch
30 CyanSandwich
37 h2f
40 arbivara
40 Ordway Persyn
42 kbrune
50 muchacho
55 Now3852
63 YouCubing
DNF  TcubesAK
DNF  mafergut

*Contest results*

294 Torch
270 Isaac Lai
265 cuberkid10
260 YouCubing
244 Iggy
230 Ordway Persyn
212 CyanSandwich
210 Jbacboy
193 Bogdan
181 h2f
172 TcubesAK
161 FastCubeMaster
151 mafergut
151 kbrune
140 MatsBergsten
137 ichcubegern
131 Now3852
129 Cale S
125 Dene
124 pantu2000
114 G2013
107 Lapinsavant
104 PDT
94 notfeliks
85 pyr14
78 asacuber
72 earth2dan
71 JustinTimeCuber
64 azaryabednego
62 Deri Nata Wijaya
58 kamilprzyb
55 Selkie
54 muchacho
48 Kenneth Svendson
48 LostGent
46 DanpHan
45 JoshuaStacker
44 WACWCA
41 MarcelP
41 giorgi
39 Doudou
38 Tx789
35 PurpleBanana
35 Keroma12
34 MattyAB
30 Thecuberrr
30 posaidon0802
24 One Wheel
23 okayama
20 GhostBear53
18 arbivara
18 Jason Green
17 MFCuber
16 Raptor56
15 shadowslice e
3 Pragitya
3 fodorgreta


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 5, 2016)

Dang it, wish I was able to do Mega


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 5, 2016)

Better than last place in 2, 4, and 2-3-4! All that practice is paying off! Maybe if I work on 3 and 5 I can get better than last in 3 and 2-3-4-5 too. On second thought, that might be too ambitious for 2-3-4-5.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 5, 2016)

My Skewb average was 9.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My Skewb average was 9.80


OK, I'll correct that. Please have a blank between the different solves/time next week
and the program will understand better . Now it took your average as your fifth solve.
(actually you got 9.79 )


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 6, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I'll correct that. Please have a blank between the different solves/time next week
> and the program will understand better . Now it took your average as your fifth solve.
> (actually you got 9.79 )


Ohh, it was typing mistake, I'll look through my posts here more carefully for the future.


----------

